# OpenGL rendering to a pixmap or Pbuffer

## gustafson

I'm trying to run Abaqus CAE and have the following problem:

```
~]$ Abaqus License Manager checked out the following license(s):

"cae" version 6.7 from license-abaqus.engin.umich.edu

<8 out of 15 licenses remain available>.

X Error: code 154 major 143 minor 5: GLXBadContext.

Warning: Your system needs to be reconfigured to allow OpenGL

rendering to a pixmap or Pbuffer; otherwise, you will not be

able to print or use the probe function in Abaqus/CAE.
```

I've tried every incantation I can think of to fix it.  (Upgrading x11-drivers, using xorg.conf switches).  I've tried too many things to list individually since they were all basically shots in the dark.

Here is some diagnostic info:

```
$ grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Current Operating System: Linux stealth 2.6.24-tuxonice-r9 #4 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 21 09:51:02 EDT 2008 i686

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
```

```
$ grep -i pix /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 31457280 bytes

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.
```

Any ideas?

----------

## gustafson

I have been able to make abaqus cae work by turning off dri in the xorg.conf file.  

This is really just a temporary fix, since it degrades my graphics performance.  I'm still interested to hear any solutions that do not degrade performance.  (Perhaps things will improve when the next xorg-server (1.5) is released).  

My current theory is that the issue is related to (from glxinfo):

server glx version string: 1.2

Does that go to version 1.3 in the next xorg-server?  I read somewhere that glx 1.3 is needed to resolve some pixmap issues.

----------

